

A Brief Glance at How 5 Text Editors Manage Their Textual Data - fallat
http://ecc-comp.blogspot.com/2015/05/a-brief-glance-at-how-5-text-editors.html

======
MichaelCrawford
The MPW Shell - Macintosh Programmer's Workshop - had the ability to open and
edit text files of any size, without regard to the memory installed in the
machine. It did so even on system 6, before virtual memory was implemented in
system 7.

While mostly used to edit source code and scripts, there were some uses to
that, such as looking at big log files. MPW was used quite a lot for internal
QA by apple; some of our QA tools would spew out quite verbose logs.

Strictly speaking that's not rocket science, but I've never known a text
editor to do that.

I was once asked to implement a scrolling list box with ten or so items in it,
but that could scroll through 3.5 GB of search hits. My implementation was
inspired by the MPW shell. The iOS UITableView works much the same way.

See if you can figure it out, I'm tired.

------
acc54321
Why is emacs on this list? It is an operating system, not a text editor. You
might as well put Windows 8 on the list.

